# Baby's position at 18 weeks?



## aob1013

Hi girls, i'm 18+3 and wondered where baby is position at the moment?
Will he still be very low down near my flower or now under my belly button area? Thanks x


----------



## Dolly.

In think last week my bubs was hanging around about an inch or 2 below my belly button, but this week at 19 weeks they are right up by my belly button


----------



## Baby Mamacan

a bit of both now :) He's swimming away in there, probably resting his feet low down and head up towards your belly button, or head down, or laying breach... the possibilities are endless! He's around 5.5 inches to 6 inches now, so he's not that tiny dot he once was :)


----------



## LilBean2010

Hi!

My baby - and uterus - are very high so my Bean is sitting about an inch above my belly button. I'm not showing as I have a tilted uterus, so maybe that is why my Bean is so high but I think it varies for each pregnancy and baby!

Hugs...


----------



## aob1013

Thanks girls .. blimey nearly 6 inches .. didn't think he was that big!


----------



## lauren10

I think it's different for everyone, my babe has been really low down I think the whole time...that's where I feel the most movement.


----------



## Conkers

I feel mine really low down and up near my belly button.


----------



## xprincessx

but it says on thedailymail's ticker bubs is 10 inches...is that wrong cos it sounds very large to me?


----------



## Annabel

xprincessx said:


> but it says on thedailymail's ticker bubs is 10 inches...is that wrong cos it sounds very large to me?

Dailymails is head to toe measurement, the other tickers are measuring crown to rump! :) :flower:


----------



## xprincessx

oh i see!! wow so in a few days time my babies head to toe measurement is 10 inches!! that's huge! I dont really see why they do CRL because it's not the whole body...surely they'd want to measure in accordance with the entire body??


----------



## Baby Mamacan

xprincessx said:


> oh i see!! wow so in a few days time my babies head to toe measurement is 10 inches!! that's huge! I dont really see why they do CRL because it's not the whole body...surely they'd want to measure in accordance with the entire body??

It's because in the uterus, baby is curled up fairly tight so it's easier to use a CRL measurement


----------



## xprincessx

oh right - god im thick lol!! must be pregnancy brain!!


----------



## Annabel

I was just gonna say that thats how they measure how many weeks you are at the dating scan, thats a crown to rump measurement! :) xx


----------



## Linz88

thedailymail said:


> Thanks girls .. blimey nearly 6 inches .. didn't think he was that big!

He's actually bigger than that. The 6inchs is from head to bum NOT including legs..


----------



## Linz88

xprincessx said:


> oh i see!! wow so in a few days time my babies head to toe measurement is 10 inches!! that's huge! I dont really see why they do CRL because it's not the whole body...surely they'd want to measure in accordance with the entire body??

The legs are usually bent so its not that easy i dont think x


----------



## babynugget

I myself am wondering where my baby would be located right now. i am of bigger build so it isnt as easy to see my baby bump. i am 18 weeks and 1 day


----------



## armywife11

At 18 weeks for me baby was head down so I had head near my "flower" and feet near my belly button. My uterus is still below my belly button and I am almost 21 weeks. (I have a long torso)


----------



## DragonTamer

I can feel LO fluttering down by my "flower" and in my groin area yet I can feel the top of my uterus just below my belly button so I'm guessing he is either head up with his feet stretched out or sideways facing downwards a bit but I know that can change when he feels like it..


----------



## seaweed eater

LilBean2010 said:


> My baby - and uterus - are very high so my Bean is sitting about an inch above my belly button. I'm not showing as I have a tilted uterus, so maybe that is why my Bean is so high but I think it varies for each pregnancy and baby!

I have a tilted uterus too, and I'm not sure that has to do with the baby's position -- I can definitely see why it would delay when you show (I'm on the smaller side for my gestation too) but my baby has generally been quite low in my uterus.

I had a scan at 18 weeks and he was breech right at the bottom with his legs curled up. I know he has changed position since then, though.

I like it when he's higher because my fundus isn't high enough that he can kick my ribs yet, but sometimes when he's low he gets into this super annoying position where it feels like he's wedged right at the bottom, and it's really uncomfortable for me to bend at the hips at all (even just to sit down). I can tell where he is at these times because I can feel (and sometimes see) him physically sticking out at the front of my belly, plus I feel kicks especially low. He seems to go in and out of this position every few days or so and I wish he'd just stay a little higher and roll around up there! :wacko:


----------

